# latest on Nitrite, nitrate and ammonia levels



## logans (Apr 1, 2006)

Did another waterchange of 25% of the water yesterday morning. Just checked the nitrate and nitrite and ammonia levels. No signs of ammonia, nitrate leves are 20 ppm which is good. Nitrite levels seem to consitently stay at around 3.0 to 4.0 ppm. Which according to the test vial is "stressful" borderline "toxic" level. I also added Amquel after the water change. Any ideas on how to get nitrites down? Perhaps bigger % on the water change. My tank is 30 days old and still finishing the cycling process evidently.

--Mike


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I would add a bit of aquarium salt to help the fish deal with the nitrite levels (I use 1 tsp per 10 gal) and do larger water changes. You are very, very close to the end of the cycle. Maybe only a day or two of completing..


----------



## logans (Apr 1, 2006)

Georgia Peach said:


> I would add a bit of aquarium salt to help the fish deal with the nitrite levels (I use 1 tsp per 10 gal) and do larger water changes. You are very, very close to the end of the cycle. Maybe only a day or two of completing..



I heard from someone else that Tetras don't do well when aquarium salt is added. Is that true?

---Mike


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Most dont, some do. Just add 1/4 or 1/2 the reccommended dose.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

3-4 ppm nitrites are deadly. I would recommend MASSIVE water changes. Try to get it down to < 1.


----------

